# travel crate



## shaila11 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wondering if this would be good to bring my girls home in? They are having a sale at Petco for St Patricks day so I thought Id go ahead and grab it now.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1047922


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks like a great crate! Hard sided carriers are recommended as safest if you're in an accident. Best wishes with your little one!


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great to me! I have a very similar one for my Girls, and have never had an issue.


----------



## shaila11 (Mar 12, 2012)

THANKS =)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Plus, you can use it for storage. ;D


----------



## shaila11 (Mar 12, 2012)

Christemo said:


> Plus, you can use it for storage. ;D


Thanks! I didnt even think of that =)


----------

